# Freecycled couch



## happyhomestead (Jan 19, 2011)

One of the neighbors was moving and I saw a nice couch on the side of their home to be thrown away. I told them I was intrested in taking it and they were all for it. LO and behold minutes later, the couch was placed in my driveway by their son.

I took a quick glance at the couch when I was outside and it looked to be in good condition. Under further examination, I'd say the couch is in fair condition. There are who knows what stains and alot of dog fur on the couch, but lo and behold NO HOLES. She really needs a good cleaning and I think I just might keep her, but I do not know what to clean it with. It is microfiber/microsuede, miscellaneous stains, and of course I would like to get it sanitary as I do not know the people very well, I do not know what they did on the couch  what the stains are, etc and overall would just like that extra clean fresh smell. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Be careful what you ask for, you just might get it.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

This may help.
http://www.cleanyourmicrofiber.com/index.php/Techniques_for_Cleaning_Microfiber_Furniture

I would vacuum any pet hair off first. Take the cushions off and get the nozzle deep down in the creases. 
Then use methods described in the above link.

If that does not work, make cheap slips out of old sheets and then place a nice blanket over everything. A few cushions and you are done.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Mircosuede can be machine washed and dried.. It turns out beautifully. I have a friend who has 6 boys from age 3-18 and I talked her into mircosuede...she chose pale pale yellow... She just throws it in the washer once a week and it is still beautiful after 3yrs..

When I first went to purchase fabric for dog beds, the owner of the fabric store was talking to me.. Then he poured nailpolish remover on it and wiped it off--they fabric wasn't harmed... 

If it has a throw pillow on it wash it first to be sure it is mircosuede.. I would vacuum it well first and then wash it... Good luck


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I would be focusing on the SANITARY clean!

Even with some advice saying not to use too much water for cleaning microfiber-----------I would be looking for zippers on those cushion covers------------------
and tossing them into my washing machine!

I'd much rather have CLEAN with water stains than someone else's "questionable" dirt!


----------

